# Did your puppy lose their appetite when teething?



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Buffy, the former puppy dustbin, has been slowly losing her appetite recently. She eats a few mouthfuls and then wanders away, we tried putting her on two meals a day but she still didn't eat most of it. I wondered if she was just going off the NatureDiet but she left most of a raw chicken leg the other day which is just unheard of. Have sent an email to Raw to Go, I figure I'll start her off on full raw as I'm sure it'll be easier for her to work her way through 200g ish of raw minces etc than a tray and a half of ND every day. 

Just wondered if anyone thinks it could be teething related?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tummel barely ate when he was teething. we tried wet food(all different kinds) both chilled or with warm water to make a soup, soaking dry food in hot or cold water, raw and cooked meat and various human foods to no avail, he ate tiny amounts every day.

What he did love was ice cubes, he easily went through a tray every day.

Dan hasn't changed at all....he got a bit slower at eating kibble but he still eats whatevers put in front of him....typical spinone


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrow is teething just now, he has all his front teeth in and his back ones are coming in just now... his appetite hasn't been affect... but, I don't think anything could affect his appetite 

I can't remember with Jake... I don't think he did though.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

ballybee said:


> Tummel barely ate when he was teething. we tried wet food(all different kinds) both chilled or with warm water to make a soup, soaking dry food in hot or cold water, raw and cooked meat and various human foods to no avail, he ate tiny amounts every day.
> 
> What he did love was ice cubes, he easily went through a tray every day.
> 
> Dan hasn't changed at all....he got a bit slower at eating kibble but he still eats whatevers put in front of him....typical spinone


Aww, poor Tum! How long did that last? Did he lose condition/get too skinny? I'm worried, it's horrible seeing her not eating, especially because she used to enjoy it so much.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Reverie said:


> Aww, poor Tum! How long did that last? Did he lose condition/get too skinny? I'm worried, it's horrible seeing her not eating, especially because she used to enjoy it so much.


He lost a wee bit of weight but not enough to worry about, he ate just enough to keep himself going but it wasn't much at all, we even tried taking him for extra long walks to encourage an appetite but nothing!!! His coat went a wee bit dull, probably lasted about 2 months in total but from about 5 weeks in he started to eat a bit more.

He always used to eat more on Sundays as we would go to my parents for dinner and he got leftovers, potato, chicken. gravy, veg etc, still wouldn't finish anything but he didn eat more of it


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Nope, not one little bit!

Pippa would happily eat all day, regardless of teething!  Typical Lab! (apart from she doesn't like water)


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

ballybee said:


> He lost a wee bit of weight but not enough to worry about, he ate just enough to keep himself going but it wasn't much at all, we even tried taking him for extra long walks to encourage an appetite but nothing!!! His coat went a wee bit dull, probably lasted about 2 months in total but from about 5 weeks in he started to eat a bit more.
> 
> He always used to eat more on Sundays as we would go to my parents for dinner and he got leftovers, potato, chicken. gravy, veg etc, still wouldn't finish anything but he didn eat more of it


That's good, I won't worry too much then unless she stops eating altogether. She usually eats most of her breakfast so I think she'll be okay.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Scout didn't loose his appetite at all - we did alot of frozen kongs and frozen stuffed bones but he still munched his kibbles.


----------



## Maria 1970 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think teething may be a factor, my labrador (who typically eats everything) was reluctant to eat when she was teething, she was on dry biscuit at this point and I worked out the she was having a little difficulty chewing so I soaked her biscuit to soften it for a few weeks, after this she was fine.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I had this with my pup a few weeks ago.She would eat hardly anything.She is supposed to be on four meals a day but barely touched the food.I fed her out of my hand,put the food on the floor anything to try to get her to eat.In the end i wondered if it was because she had a plastic bowl instead of a metal one like my other dogs have.I bought her a small metal bowl and have reduced the amount of her meals because i also wondered if i was trying to poke too much food down her in one go and it was putting her off.I stopped stressing in the end when i took her to the vets and had her weighed and she is 4.3kg and 4 months old and was 5oz at birth so she is obviously doing okay,she is only supposed to be about 7kgs fully grown.I think part of it is/was to do with teething as well.Now she is eating just fine.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Louie did.
Pennie didn't. 
Louie was raised on Kibble.
Pennie was raised on Raw. 

Think that explains it really. :lol:


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Funny you should post this as Sam is teething at the moment and being really picky with his food and I wasn't sure whether he was just being a fussy bugger or it was his teething. However sounds like it's because of his teeth so I won't worry too much


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Not at all; takes an awful lot to get Kilo to lose his appetite :scared:.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

There little mouth can be very sore when teething .. :-(


----------

